

Reddit Reminds Everyone That the Site Only Has a Handful of Rules  - paulschlacter
http://www.webpronews.com/reddit-reminds-everyone-that-the-site-only-has-a-handful-of-rules-so-follow-them-2012-07

======
loceng
Reddit still decided to be judge and jury regarding certain subreddits in
order to counter the negative publicity they were feeling from the general
public. There are far more worse subreddits, in my opinion, that still are
online / that weren't removed. It's fairly disingenuous to state their stance
as is when in fact it's not that way at all.

